# is there anyone who has tried both Tula & Kinderpack?



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm trying to decide which one to buy for wearing my toddler. Can anyone who has tried both give me a sense of what the differences are?

From the photos I'm wondering if the child is higher on the wearer's back in the Tula -- it looks like that might be the case?


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

It looks like your post might have been missed, so I wanted to bump it up for attention.







Has anyone tried both? What were your experiences with them?


----------



## purpleheather79 (May 3, 2005)

I was just coming here to ask the same question. I'm trying to decide which one is better for someone with a very short torso. Anyone??


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm the original poster -- I was able to borrow both a toddler and a preschool Kinderpack for a few days each. I liked them a lot but I wasn't swooning in love like it seems like so many people are. I wasn't able to borrow a Tula, but the Tula return policy seemed relatively fair and reasonable (i.e., if I bought one and didn't like it I could return it), so I took the chance and bought a toddler Tula. I've been happy with my purchase and plan to keep it. Overall I think both carriers are truly excellent -- really, really well-designed, well-made, high-quality carriers. I sort of wish I could go back and forth for a while -- use one for a week, then the other, then the first. My guess is that a true preference would emerge. My DD is happy in both of them, much happier than she is in my Ergo. The support for the child's legs is great in both.

One difference I noticed is that in the Kinderpack, the child is a bit lower on the wearer's body, and also the carrier is designed so that the child's butt sort of hangs down lower. In the photo here with the line of kids: http://www.kindercarry.com/ look at the second child from the left -- at least for bigger kids (not babies), you can see how their bottom sort of sinks down. They seem to find it quite comfortable. But for comparison, see the photos of the Tulas on this page: http://www.tulababycarriers.com/ -- even the bigger kids are worn higher up.

I was little concerned about how high the Tulas looked in the photos, like sometimes just the child's eye/head are peeking out. But my 21 month old can get her arms out of the toddler carrier no problem, so I'm not sure why they look so high in the photos.

I have a long torso and I'm happy with the higher carry. I feel like it may be a bit easier for DD to be able to see around me, too. If your torso is shorter than average, I wonder if a Kinderpack might be a better match. But I really have no idea. Again, all in all it's likely you'd love either one!


----------

